# Challenge Xtreme Dual Action Car Polisher



## Ring (Feb 5, 2012)

Morning guys I am a complete newbie to this but would appreciate a few pointers to get me started I got this polisher as a gift but I would like to change the backing pad to 125mm and to get some pads for my car there is no mention in the handbook of thread sizes could you possibly recommend a backing plate and some pads to get me started I have tried the search on the site but can not find a post stating the thread size any help or advice would be great .
Thanks Jim


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

According to this thread a backing plate to fit a standard DA should fit...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374415


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ring,

I've got one.

It's standard DA thread.

Something like this will be fine:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html

Looking forward to hearing how you get on.

Good luck

Andy


----------



## Ring (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Andy that's the info I was looking for if all goes well I will put a report up .
Jim


----------

